# AccuPlot + DuraCotton 98



## DyeRex06 (Dec 4, 2006)

Just finished press testing and inkjet transfer printed with Sublimation Ink on AccuPlot paper.

I pressed to 100% Cotton, white, using DuraCotton 98 as a first step.

I had problems with Accuplot in the past on Cotton using the same method with a previous generation of DC, but the 98 version works great, (if you can get the colors right on your inkjet...)

Anyway, the pressing looks great, now its off to the wash !

It's a T-Shirt kinda world out there...

Paul


----------



## cprvh (Jan 23, 2006)

Paul

I have played with this here as well and just haven't found the right combination. My colors were very dull, just didn't have the pop like on poly. May I ask your time/temp for pressing the transfer?


----------



## DyeRex06 (Dec 4, 2006)

Hi Ron,

Yes, I used 405º F, 12-16 seconds on the initial pressing of DuraCotton 98, and 45 seconds on the second pressing of the sublimation transfer, both with medium to heavy pressure.

I agree with you, that the color using AccuPlot was far inferior to the high release paper that I initially tested. I only wanted to confirm that it does transfer correctly. A previous generation of the DuraCotton 98 would only work with high release, and Accuplot was an absolute failure with it. But it does work with DuraCotton 98, (dull color aside).

If you need high release paper, I know where you can get it, and for under $.20 per letter size. Letter and legal size available, 11x17 not available. With a high release paper you may be able to use less ink, and still get "poly" quality color. I sure did with my testing and am very impressed.

If you have more questions or need more help, call the number on your sample pack liturature and we can speak directly about it.

Thanks

Paul


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

Nice to know Paul. We have the Accuplot paper that we use for hard items but I didn't like it for fabrics. I used it with your DuraCotton98 as a pre-press on a 50/50 shirt for the Accuplot and the results were 1000% better.


----------



## periscope (Sep 14, 2006)

I use high release paper with Duracotton 98 and it does a great job. I have quite a bit in stock at .20 for letter, .30 for legal and .40 for 11" x 17". I use Accuplot for hard goods only.


----------

